# Intel 750 NVMe fails Windows System Image Backup



## Hood (Jan 8, 2016)

I just installed an Intel 750 PCIe 400GB as the boot drive for my Z97/Win10 system, and all went very smoothly, until I tried to do my usual Windows image backup (my preferred recovery method).  It failed after about 5 minutes, due to one of the partitions being "inaccessible".  Two more tries, using different destination drives, same result.  WTF? I never had any problem before, when using an 850 Pro for my boot drive.  I had already flashed the latest firmware to the drive and the motherboard, and I'm running the latest Intel NVMe driver.  Windows is up to date as are all hardware drivers.  Anyone else run into this problem?  Should I just use Macrium Reflect instead?
   I am impressed with the 750's performance, and I can actually feel the difference in Windows, in games, and in other programs like virus and malware scanners.  The drive must share bandwidth with the video card, so my 780 Ti now runs on 8 lanes PCIe 3.0, but it's still plenty, so no performance hit there.  No problems on boot up, maybe a second or two slower while the NVMe driver loads.  Also the 750 series runs very cool (32c) with it's decent heat sink.
   Any feedback will be appreciated...


----------



## Nosada (Jan 8, 2016)

Just to make it clear: are you restoring a non-NVMe image to an NVMe SSD?


----------



## Hood (Jan 8, 2016)

Nosada said:


> Just to make it clear: are you restoring a non-NVMe image to an NVMe SSD?


No, I did a clean install on the 750, Windows 10 Pro x64, which was instantly activated through hardware ID.  Since my first post, I have successfully installed and ran Macrium Reflect, including creating an image and testing rescue media - works fine.  To reiterate: Windows won't do an image backup since installing it on the Intel 750 PCIe SSD, worked fine before on SATA SSD with the same Windows version (build 10586).
   No problem anyway, I just got used to doing it quick and easy within Windows, no 3rd party software or rescue media needed, but I can do Reflect almost as easily.  I was just wondering about my latest Win10 bug, and whether anyone else noticed it...
BTW, this drive really is worth it, for example, the creation of the full 40GB C drive backup only took about 3 minutes (first image, full, not incremental), writing to my 850 Pro.


----------



## Markie (Nov 18, 2016)

Hood said:


> No, I did a clean install on the 750, Windows 10 Pro x64, which was instantly activated through hardware ID.  Since my first post, I have successfully installed and ran Macrium Reflect, including creating an image and testing rescue media - works fine.  To reiterate: Windows won't do an image backup since installing it on the Intel 750 PCIe SSD, worked fine before on SATA SSD with the same Windows version (build 10586).
> No problem anyway, I just got used to doing it quick and easy within Windows, no 3rd party software or rescue media needed, but I can do Reflect almost as easily.  I was just wondering about my latest Win10 bug, and whether anyone else noticed it...
> BTW, this drive really is worth it, for example, the creation of the full 40GB C drive backup only took about 3 minutes (first image, full, not incremental), writing to my 850 Pro.


I have the same issue.


----------



## Hood (Nov 19, 2016)

Markie said:


> I have the same issue.


I had forgotten about this problem until your post, because I haven't needed to use a backup image all year.  So I just tried using the Windows utility, and it worked, although it seemed slower than I remember (took about 20 minutes), but that could be because I have more stuff on the drive.  I have to assume that the problem was fixed by one of the recent Windows Updates, although I can find no mention of it.


----------

